# New tank questions



## Elry (Jan 15, 2011)

So I'm going to get a new tank setup probably around mid-September (if my figuring is right) for a 30gal. I know this is extremely early in asking stuff, but since I'm thinking about it right now, I figured I'd ask right now. Also so I can do things right when I get it. They're really newbie questions, so please bear with. And, yes, it's for my three bettas, but I will have dividers so they can't kill each other. 

It's also technically a 29gal but I like nice, round numbers.

1. How much gravel should I use?
>I really don't know how much I should get. I read somewhere you should use a half inch for no plants. Or you should use a pound per gallon. I really have no idea if these are correct since I found them on Yahoo Answers, and I don't completely trust it. 

2. How long to cycle? And how can you tell when it's done?
>Rather self explanatory. I don't know anything about tank cycling since I have them in filterless tanks. 

That's all I can think of right now, but if I think of anything else, I'll add it.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I would just use as much gravel as looks right. You should be able to see it over the trim at the bottom of the tank... so usually between 1 and 2 inches is enough. Get the biggest bag you can find and then you'll have extra if you should need it for another tank. If I remember correctly, when we first filled our 29, one of those big 25-lb bags was enough. 

You don't have to worry too much about cycling. Bettas don't need cycled water. If you wanted to make it easy on them, transfer over some media from the tanks they're in now, like decorations, filter cartridges, or gravel. That will jumpstart the bacteria cycle.

And just a side note. We have divided betta tanks too. I hope you're not planning on putting an HOB filter on the tank. The current is too much for bettas and it won't adequately filter all three sections. You're better off buying filters like these (what we use): http://www.sourcingmap.com/3pcs-pla...gle&utm_medium=froogle&utm_campaign=usfroogle. 

They're cheap, effective, and run off air pumps. I know Petco carries these little filters very cheaply, and they also have Petco brand double outlet air pumps. All you'd need would be three of those filters, one of those two outlet pumps and a smaller single pump.


----------



## Elry (Jan 15, 2011)

A couple more questions:

3. How often and how would I do water changes? And how much water?
>Yes, I realize this is an extremely newbie question, but I really don't know. I've read 10-25% of the water and since this is a 30 gal, 3-8 gallons? I really don't know.

4. How often would I have to vacuum the gravel to get the poop out?
>Self explanatory 

5. Would smaller or bigger gravel be better? 
>I read somewhere that gravel with smaller rocks is better since it has less space for poop to get into it. I like bigger gravel since it's more aesthetically pleasing to me. But if smaller gravel is better, I'll get it.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Elry said:


> A couple more questions:
> 
> 3. How often and how would I do water changes? And how much water?
> >Yes, I realize this is an extremely newbie question, but I really don't know. I've read 10-25% of the water and since this is a 30 gal, 3-8 gallons? I really don't know.
> ...



25-30% is probably perfect. If your water seems nasty, than change more. Twice a month would be enough, if not once a month. 

If you literally only have three bettas in a 29, you could probably gravel vac once a month (when you change water) as long as you don't tend to overfeed. 

I don't think you have to worry much about a lot of poop. Just get whatever you like better


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

You should use about 1 pund per gallon of gravel... Try cycling your tank for a month. You should take out 20 percent every 2-3 weeks... I would just buy gravel...


----------



## Elry (Jan 15, 2011)

hXcChic22 said:


> You don't have to worry too much about cycling. Bettas don't need cycled water. If you wanted to make it easy on them, transfer over some media from the tanks they're in now, like decorations, filter cartridges, or gravel. That will jumpstart the bacteria cycle.


Still, how long should I let the water sit or whatever? Just since you didn't hit on that. >> 

I'll keep in mind the bit about the filters though. Thanks for all of the advice. I appreciate it =D


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Elry said:


> Still, how long should I let the water sit or whatever? Just since you didn't hit on that. >>
> 
> I'll keep in mind the bit about the filters though. Thanks for all of the advice. I appreciate it =D


Maybe a day or so to make sure the temperature is right? It should be dechlorinated and heated, so 24 hours will be long enough for the heater to do its job. Just try to keep the water at a comfortable temperature when you're putting it in. Although I can't say that with bettas we've ever let it sit at all... just put them right in. Make sure the water is between 70-75, though... any warmer or colder won't be the best for them.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I always thought it was a pound and a half per gallon. Hence why there's 175 pounds of gravel that I had to wash and put into my tank. Granted, probably lost 2-5 pounds in translation but whatever.

I've got a solid 2 inch layer of gravel on the entire tank with 175 pounds.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

If there is no heating already with the bettas you have put them in the room temp water then put the heater on to slowly heat the tank so they can ajust.


----------

